# Tadpole



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was at PetCo to buy a plant for my halfmoon's tank when I (as usual) paused to look at the babies. One was lying on his side, so I picked it up to move to the side, as I often do when I see goners. He flipped back upright and I was suprised to see it was a double tail. 

I had to try. And try I did! The poor little guy looked more like a tadpole than a betta, so that became his/her name. But with the initial condition, and the fact that it looked like he had a kink in his back/tail, I lost the battle. He stayed with me for about a week, but even offering him everything from mini pellets to brine shrimp to crushed pellets, and making sure he had warm clean water, he stopped eating and declined. 

He's in my garden now, under my newly planted mexican petunia. The kids were sad and want me to try again with another baby. I told them maybe after our big family vacation.

Bye Tadpole, I'm sorry I was too late and maybe just not knowledgeable enough about a baby!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

AWWW he/she's so cute. 
I'm sorry for your loss. Keeping baby bettas alive can be very difficult. I just don't understant PetCo's decision to sell them except to make more money.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

It sounds like some have happy endings, and in those cases, it seems the owners do get the enjoyment of watching the little one fill out into a full fledged betta. I just wish mine had been one of those cases.

But yeah, they don't give any indication at purchase time that "Hey, this baby fish requires a LOT more care than an adult!" I knew that when I got it, so I did at least have eyes half open.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Tadpole. At least the last days of his life were spent in a comfortable, clean home.


----------

